# Probleme mit dem Praktikum



## Fusselkorn (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Community.

Ich weiß diese Frage passt garnicht in dieses Forum aber ich habe keine Lust mich irgendwo neu anzumaleden wegen einer Sache.
Also der Punkt is der Heute war mein erster Tag im Praktikum und ich bin jetz schon totel fertig ich musste 6 stunden lang stehen und garnichts machen.
Jetz bin ich zuhause und hab irgendwie richtig Angst da morgen wieder hin zu gehen und das praktikum dauert noch 3 wochen.
Der gedanke wie mich alle angeschaut haben so als ob die mich töten wollten(ich weiß is n bisschen übertrieben aber so sah es wirklich aus).
Jetz weiß ich nich was ich machen soll bitte helft mir hab voll angst und wenn ich jetz zum arzt geh und mich krankschreibe oder schwäntze rastet meine mutter aus.
Bitte um Hilfe.Danke euch schonmal.
Mfg Gronnash


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2010)

Du kannst das Problem, nur deiner Mutter schildern. Alleine kommst du da schlecht raus, klar kann man sich Krankschreiben, aber dann kriegst du Stress mit deiner Mutter.

Setz dich hin und klaere das, gibt immer eine Loesung.


----------



## Fusselkorn (10. Mai 2010)

mit meiner mutter hab ich schon gereet und die meinte ich soll das jetz einfach durchzihen aber wie gesagt ich hab panische angst davor


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2010)

Naja gut, das sind so Sachen, wo du in einem Forum schlecht Hilfe kriegen kannst. Andere sagen. Ich habe morgen ein Referat und habe tierisch angst davor, dass ich es verkacke und eine 5 im Zeugnis kriege und dann Stress mit meinen Eltern habe.

Die Leute werden dich schon dort nicht umbringen, ich denke mal du warst doch bestimmt davor mal dort, Vorstellungsgespraech oder angerufen und gemerkt haben, wie die so sind.

Frage: Was ist das denn ueberhaupt fuer ein Praktikum, wo biste denn?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Mai 2010)

erstmal locker bleiben
war doch schließlich erst der erste tag...da wird man halt mal etwas genauer gemustert
ich glaube nicht das die leute was gegen dich haben ohne dich zu kennen
gib dem ganzen einfach noch ne chance
deine kollegen sind bestimmt ganz nett wenn du sie erst mal was genauer kennst


----------



## Fusselkorn (10. Mai 2010)

also ich war mal zu nem vorstellungsgespräch in der firma aber da war ich nur in nem raum oben in der personal abteilung und nicht in der produktion hab auch schon sehr viel gegoogelt nix gefunden und bevor ich hier noch 10 kilo zunehme weil ich mich die ganz zeit mit schokolade zustopfe würde ich lieber zu nehm arzt gehen dem sagen dass mein magen n riss o.ä. hatt und 1 jahr im krankehaus liegen


----------



## Lillyan (10. Mai 2010)

Kopf hoch und durch. 3 Wochen sind kein Leben lang und töten wird dich auch keiner. Es werden vielleicht nicht die schönsten 3 Wochen deines Lebens, aber danach kannst du von dir selbst sagen, dass du es durchgezogen hast und du hast eine wichtige Erfahrung mehr in deinem Leben hinter dir.

Edit: Keine Tips zur Selbstverletzung hier im Forum!


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

oO Also erstmal, einfach so zum Arzt rennen und sagen, man hätte was Ernstes, was man nicht hat, da schlägt man sich maximal zwei Tage mit durch. Krankenhauseinweisung, Untersuchungen, maximal eine Übernachtung im gemütlichen Krankenhausbett und danach ab heimwärts.

Ich hab auch schon ein blödes Praktikum hinter mir, das ist zwar schon was her, war in der 11., aber ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, dass ich auf der Station behandelt wurde wie der letzte Honk. Beim Rettungssanitäter-Klinikpraktikum ging's mir in der Anästhesie ähnlich, da hatte ich aber das Glück, durch ein wenig nachfragen und liebäugeln zurück in die Notaufnahme zu können. Und dass man am Anfang komisch angeschaut, vielleicht sogar ein bisschen umhergescheucht wird, ist in einem Praktikum normal. Ich komm auch gerade wieder aus einem Praktikum (das für den Rettungsassistenten...) und ich kann nur sagen, mir ging es auf Station am Anfang ähnlich. Ich hab fast nur gestanden oder bin gelaufen (klar, im Krankenhaus läuft man viel ^^), hab noch nicht mal meine genauen Arbeitszeiten gesagt bekommen, wusste nicht, wann ich Pause oder Feierabend hatte und wurde nur rumgescheucht. Sobald ich mich aber mal mit den Abläufen dort auskannte, wurde ich deutlich freundlicher behandelt. Als ich dann nach zwei Wochen runter in die Notaufnahme bin, haben sie sogar an einem extrem stressigen Tag angerufen und gefragt ob ich hoch kommen könnte helfen, weil unten in der NA nix los war. Und in der Notaufnahme hatt ich auch genau das gleiche Gefühl, dass ich anfangs wirklich mehr ignoriert wurde als alles Andere, aber ich bin Leuten, von denen ich was wissen wollte, einfach auf die Nerven gegangen und hab für meine Arbeit dort sogar noch eine super Bewertung bekommen.

Es wäre vielleicht hilfreich, wenn man wüsste, wo und wozu du dein Praktikum machst. Schulpraktikum, für eine Ausbildung, Vorbereitung auf einen Beruf...? Wenn du in einer Produktion bist, ist Stehen meistens unausweichlich - oder schonmal jemanden gesehen, der in einer produzierenden Firma sitzt? Also ich nicht, außer in der Buchhaltung ;o)
Wolltest du das Praktikum denn machen oder musstest du es? Ich kann bei meiner Erfahrung mit Praktikanten im Rettungsdienst nur sagen, dass ich bislang NUR gute Praktikanten hatten, die das machen WOLLTEN. Die waren interessiert, haben viele Fragen gestellt (noch ein Punkt - stell viele Fragen, das kommt immer gut an), haben mitangepackt, als sie wussten, wie was geht... Ganz im Gegenteil zu den Praktikanten, die z.B. den Zivildienst bei uns machen MUSSTEN. Die waren meistens völlig unmotiviert, haben keine Fragen gestellt, wollten auch erst gar nicht mit anpacken, standen oft im Weg rum, haben sich angestellt, als wären sie sonstwas etc.

Dass man am Anfang im Praktikum etwas zurückhaltender und schüchtern ist, ist normal. Du solltest dir aber überlegen, ob du vielleicht etwas desinteressiert gewirkt haben könntest - Mich und meine Kollegen stört Desinteresse und Demotivation bei der Arbeit am meisten. Deswegen wäre es wie gesagt auch sinnvoll, mal zu verraten, wo und wozu du dein Praktikum machst, falls du hier wirklich Tips haben willst.

So, mehr hab ich erstmal nicht zu sagen. *wave*


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2010)

Ehm... wieso fällt jedem immer nur ein "Durchziehen" oder "Schwänzen/Krankschreiben lassen und 3 Wochen zu Hause abgammeln"...
Wieso kommt niemand darauf, dass der TE sich auch vielleicht eine andere Stelle suchen könnte?


----------



## Elda (10. Mai 2010)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community.
> 
> Ich weiß diese Frage passt garnicht in dieses Forum aber ich habe keine Lust mich irgendwo neu anzumaleden wegen einer Sache.
> Also der Punkt is der Heute war mein erster Tag im Praktikum und ich bin jetz schon totel fertig ich musste 6 stunden lang stehen und garnichts machen.
> ...



Töten wtf? xO


----------



## Fusselkorn (10. Mai 2010)

Wolltest du das Praktikum denn machen oder musstest du es? 
Ich musste und ich dache vorerst auch das es in der firma spaß machen aber jetzt...immer wenn ich wen fragen will was die leute machen wie es funktioniert oder sowas gehen sie entweder weg weil sie plötzlich ganz dringend grbaucht werden oder ignorieren mich.

Deswegen wäre es wie gesagt auch sinnvoll, mal zu verraten, wo und wozu du dein Praktikum machst, falls du hier wirklich Tips haben willst
Das Praktikum mach ich in der Firma Rottendorf wenn sie wer kennt is gut wer sie nicht kennt das is ne pharmazeutrische firma also Tabletten herstellung.


----------



## Rikkui (10. Mai 2010)

Hatte au schon einige praktikas hinter mir und ja solche sachen sind net immer angenehm.
Ich hatte ein praktikum in einem Elektronik laden und die konnte mit mir nix anfangen ich stand den ganzen tag nur rum und hatte üble fuß schmerzen^^
aber nach ca 1 woche hab ich mich daran gewöhnt und hab dann au mehr zu tun bekommen und falls wirklich schlimme fußschmerzen hast dann geh einfach aufs klo und setz dich hin xD (hab ich au gemacht).
Ich finde allerdings man sollte niemanden zu etwas zwingen was man net machen will, wenn du das praktikum net machen willst dann sags deiner mutter und 
sag du willst wo anders Praktikum machen.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ehm... wieso fällt jedem immer nur ein "Durchziehen" oder "Schwänzen/Krankschreiben lassen und 3 Wochen zu Hause abgammeln"...
> Wieso kommt niemand darauf, dass der TE sich auch vielleicht eine andere Stelle suchen könnte?



Stimmt wollte noch dazuschreiben, dass er mal mit der Personalabteilung reden soll, ob er in eine andere Abteilung kann...



Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Ich musste und ich dache vorerst auch das es in der firma spaß machen aber jetzt...immer wenn ich wen fragen will was die leute machen wie es funktioniert oder sowas gehen sie entweder weg weil sie plötzlich ganz dringend grbaucht werden oder ignorieren mich.
> 
> Das Praktikum mach ich in der Firma Rottendorf wenn sie wer kennt is gut wer sie nicht kennt das is ne pharmazeutrische firma also Tabletten herstellung.



Fu pharmazeutisches Unternehmen, cool, da würd ich auch gern ma n Praktikum machen *hüstel*

Back to topic:
Wie oben schon erwähnt, frag das Personalbüro, ob sie dich in einen anderen Bereich versetzen können. Wenn nein: Andere Stelle suchen möglich? Wenn ebenfalls nein: Dran bleiben und die Leute nerven. Fragen stellen bis zum Umfallen. Ich musste in meinen bisherigen Praktika (Ja, Rikkui, es heißt Praktika, nicht Praktikas xP Praktika ist schon die Mehrzahl xP) auch manche Fragen 10mal stellen, weil der Chirurg das in seinem Alltag manchmal einfach vergessen hatte, was er mir erklären oder zeigen wollte, oder weil die Krankenschwester sich erstmal um den Patient kümmern musste, der auf den Pott wollte, und danach ebenfalls unter Vergesslichkeit litt. Ich bin in meinem Arbeitsalltag auch des öfteren so, dass ich etwas vergesse, was ich meinem Praktikanten erklären wollte, weil der Einsatz mein Hirn gefordert hat oder einfach weil es in der vielen Routine untergeht.

Noch eine Frage am Rande: Wie alt bist du denn?


Ach und btw... Mir haben im Praktikum zwei Wochen lang jeden Tag auf Station, zwei Wochen jeden Tag in der Notaufnahme und zwei Wochen jeden Tag im OP die Füße höllischst weh getan, war froh über jeden Klogang oder jede Gelegenheit, wo ich sitzen konnte. Aber was das angeht, gilt leider: Zähne zusammenbeißen und durch. Es ist für jeden Schüler bzw. jemanden, der nicht regelmäßig stundenlang läuft oder steht, schwer, dauernd zu stehen oder zu laufen, aber man gewöhnt sich daran. Und wenn du später mal arbeitest, willst du dich ja denk ich mal auch nicht krankschreiben lassen, nur weil dir die Füße nach einem anstrengenden Tag wehtun...?!


----------



## Fusselkorn (10. Mai 2010)

Noch eine Frage am Rande: Wie alt bist du denn?

13 fast 14 und Sehr klein...wirklich SEHR klein.kein Kleinwüchsiger aber klein deswegen werd ich in der schule auch immer geärgert...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Mai 2010)

Ist egal wo du anfangst.. ist vergleich paar mit der Schule wenn du in eine Neue Klasse kommst oder Schule, da schauen sich auch alle wie Raubtiere das Frisch fleisch an. 

Locker Bleiben so bald die erst Woche Durch ist ist alles OK. 

und das Leben ist art besonderes die Arbeits  Welt *g*


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage am Rande: Wie alt bist du denn?
> 
> 13 fast 14 und Sehr klein...wirklich SEHR klein.kein Kleinwüchsiger aber klein deswegen werd ich in der schule auch immer geärgert...



Ich glaub die Größe ist da ziemlich egal. Aber sei mir nich bös, ich muss sagen, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass du das noch nicht so hundertprozentig beurteilen kannst, weil du einfach noch ein bisschen jung bist. Ich hab auch so ein bisschen das Gefühl, dass du etwas blauäugig auf die Arbeitswelt schaust, ohne das böse zu meinen. Mir ging's früher wahrscheinlich genauso, ich hab immer gedacht "Arbeiten ist tausendmal besser als Schule" (gut, die Einstellung vertrete ich immer noch XD), aber das erste Mal wirklich in die Arbeitswelt einzutauchen, ist ziemlich überraschend, anstrengend und manchmal auch weltbildzerstörend. Zumindest gings mir in meinem zweiten Praktikum so. Beim ersten Praktikum war ich in meinem alten Kindergarten, wo meine Mutter früher auch gearbeitet hat, das war natürlich was Anderes. Deswegen kann ich dir nur raten, geh da morgen hin, versuch es nochmal und wenn es nicht klappt, versuch, dich mit der Personalabteilung über deine Probleme auseinanderzusetzen - Etwas Eigeninitiative ist in der Arbeitswelt ÜBERALL Pflicht. Und wirklich was ändern wird sich nichts, auch wenn wir dich hier volltexten mit diversen Ratschlägen - die sind vielleicht für UNS Patentlösungen, aber jedes Arbeits- oder Praktikumsverhältnis is unterschiedlich, und wenn deine Mutter dir in der Hinsicht nicht wirklich weiterhelfen kann/will, musst du dich leider selbst darum kümmern. Ich weiß, es ist schwer, ich bin nämlich auch so jemand, der ziemlich viel Schiss hat, dann zum Vorgesetzten/Personalbüro/etc. zu gehen und Tacheles zu reden, aber schlussendlich ring ich mich eigentlich immer dazu durch.


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2010)

Besonders bei neuen Leuten musst du sofort, also das die merken.. oh oh, mit dem können wir nicht so einfach.. das ... das isn Killer. 

Und wenn dir da jemand blöd kommt, musst du sagen: Das geht ganz nach oben, ganz nach oben.

Oder ich mach eine Liste. Mobbing, das ist ein ganz großes Thema. 

Wenn jemand meint zu dir: Du spinnst doch musste sagen, du kommst jetzt auch auf die Liste, du stehst ganz oben bei mir.


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Da kommen mir spontan 2 Lieder von Frei.Wild in den Sinn (ich liebe Bands die zu jeder Lebenslage das perfekte Lied haben :>) $

1. Junge mach weiter
Geschlossener Kreis 
ungeliebter Gedanke, 
null bock auf gar nichts 
und schon gar nicht auf Schule. 
Da willst Du nicht mehr hingehen, 
weil Du eh durchfällst und alles voll für‘n Arsch ist.

 Oder die Wichser bei der Arbeit, 
die Dich den ganzen Tag fertigmachen, 
Deine Lehre, die Du gerade machst, 
ist der reinste Knast für Dich.

*Doch ich sag Dir: 
* 
Junge mach weiter, rappel’ dich auf, 
steck den Kopf nicht in den Sand, 
Du wirst sehen alles legt sich, 
wenn du alles gibst und bis zum Ende weiter machst! 
Hör auf die Worte, die wir dir sagen, du machst das alles nur für dich, 
Junge mach weiter, rappel dich auf, es geht um deine Zukunft!

 Verträumte Blicke, verflogener Antrieb, 
Du glaubst, dass du den Sprung nicht schaffst, 
aber Fleiß und etwas Glück, werden dafür sorgen, 
dass es belohnt wird, wenn Du weitermachst. 
Ich sag es dir als einer, dem es gleich ging, der in derselben Tinte saß, 
Schmerz und Leid vergehen, aber du musst verstehen.

*Und ich sag Dir: 
* 
Junge mach weiter, rappel dich auf, 
steck den Kopf nicht in den Sand, 
Du wirst sehen alles legt sich, 
wenn Du alles gibst und bis zum Ende weiter machst! 
Hör auf die Worte, die wir dir sagen, du machst das alles nur für dich, 
Junge mach weiter, rappel dich auf, es geht um deine Zukunft!

2. Sieger stehen da auf wo Verlier liegen bleiben

nein, du bist kein verlierer, 
so schnell machst du dir nicht ins hemd. 
schlimme dinge können passieren, 
die zum glück nicht jeder von uns kennt. 
angst jedoch die kennt ein jeder, 
doch selten spürt sie wohl der jäger. 
rückzug fällt für dich nicht ins gewicht, 
ist der feigheit verdammtes arschgesicht.

 you are the best - fuck the rest, 
du bist stärker als du denkst, 
gehst nach vorn, nicht zurück, 
eroberst selbstwertdasein nach und nach zurück. 
Angriff, sturm, satz uns sieg, 
weils kein aufgeben für dich gibt, 
wirst du am leben bleiben, 
wird man sich vor dir verneigen, 
wirst du zwar manchmal leiden, 
aber auch stets du selber bleiben. 
sieger stehen da auf, 
wo verlierer liegen bleiben.

 und morgen kanns dich härter treffen, 
dann bist du krank, liegst nur noch hilflos da, 
denkst es geht dem ende zu, 
siehst ins gestern, wie es mal war. 
schmerz und angst warn live dabei. 
doch deren dasein war dir einerlei. 
rükzug fällt für dich nicht ins gewicht, 
warst schon damals der feigheit arschgesicht.




Ich hör mir die Musik jeden Morgen an weil ich einfach 0 Bock habe, ich frag mich jeden Tag warum ich überhaupt aufstehen soll... doch irgendwie schaff ichs... einfach Kopfhörer auf, smilen und mit dem Kopf durch die Wand ;-)

Sind ja immerhin nur 3 Wochen wird schon schiefgehen... und wenns gar nicht klappt würd ich den der für dich verantwortlich ist mal ansprechen, nicht gleich "ey alda willst du problem oder warum gucksu blöd eh?" sondern "Verzeihung, ich habe das Gefühl ich mache irgendetwas falsch..." etc... also so das du eigentlich denkst das DU nen Fehler machst...hilft immer, kenn ich aus Erfahrung.... 

In dem Sinne

Keep rockin!


----------



## Elda (10. Mai 2010)

Was fürn Praktikum machst?


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

PS: Kommunikation ist oft der beste Weg... Ich finds immer wieder geil wie Leute leiden, sich ärgern etc und dabei könnte man einfach miteinander reden.... immer höflich und respektvoll bleiben, wenn dir der andere blöd kommt GZ hast was in der hand und dann ab in die personal abteilung damit :> denk dran, du musst nur 3 wochen dort sein, wenn dich einer wirklich hart mobbt oder dir blöd kommt, des kommt in die personal akte und könnte ihn den job, die beförderung oder sonstwas kosten :>


----------



## Fusselkorn (10. Mai 2010)

3 wöchiges schulpraktikum als pharmakant


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bin heute eine richtig sprudelnde Tippkiste ö.Ö

Denk am besten auch nicht weiter drüber nach, nicht immer dran denken nachm motto "och nö morgen praktikum bäh ich würd lieber vogelfutter essen", einfach an was anderes denken, und plötzlich biste da und es ist gar nicht so schlimm... und scheiss drauf sind nur 3 wochen die typen können dir danach gestohlen bleiben... ich liebe es mir gedanken zu machen wenn mich einer blöd anmacht dem ich nicht auch so kommen kann so nach dem Stil (also in gedanken ne >.>) "alter halt doch den rand nur weil du in der schule verprügelt wurdest musste das nicht an mir auslassen, du kriegst mit deinem ugly face eh nie ne freundin ab du untergrundflachbirne" und plötzlich grins ich und alle leute wundern sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (10. Mai 2010)

Versteh nur nich ganz, wieso du dir das Praktikum nicht aussuchen konntest ? Normal gibt die Schule rechtzeitig Bescheid wann das Praktikum ist und jeder kann sich selbst eine Stelle suchen, eben das was man machen will. Nur wer sich nicht drum kümmert kriegt dann eine zugewiesen und wird quasi "gezwungen".

Ansonsten bleiben dir nur realistische Möglichkeiten. 

1. Rede mit dem Chef und sag ihm was dir nicht gefällt.

2. Rede mit deinem Klassenlehrer und bitte ihn um eine neue Stelle.


Das mit "krank schreiben lassen" oder schwänzen vergiss mal schnell wieder. Das Praktikum soll dir einen Einblick in das geben, was dich nach der Schule erwartet und da ist auch nicht immer jeden Tag Sonnenschein. Und mit der Einstellung : "Wenns mir nicht pass geh ich zum Arzt/schwänze ich" wirst du später in keinem Beruf weit kommen. Mit so einer Einstellung landet man eigentlich immer nur an einem Ort.... dem Arbeitsamt !

Zeige dich auf dem Praktikum interessiert. Zeige das du etwas lernen willst. Du beklagst dich darüber, das du 6 Std nur rumstandest aber kamst in der Zeit nicht mal auf die Idee von dir aus zu fragen z.b. wie die Arbeitsprozesse ablaufen. Vielleicht haben sie dich genau deswegen so böse angeschaut, weil du eben nur rumstandest und auf die anderen desinteressiert gewirkt hast. Gute Ansprechpartner sind auch immer die Azubis in einem Betrieb, da die selber ja noch lernen und die auch näher an deinem Alter sind. Frag einfach mal einen von denen ob er dir alles zeigt usw. und dann heftest du dich an seine Fersen und hilfst ihm bei der Arbeit.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Mai 2010)

> Also der Punkt is der Heute war mein erster Tag im Praktikum und ich bin jetz schon totel fertig ich musste 6 stunden lang stehen und garnichts machen.
> Jetz bin ich zuhause und hab irgendwie richtig Angst da morgen wieder hin zu gehen und das praktikum dauert noch 3 wochen.



Willkommen im Berufsleben ^^. Ganz ehrlich wenn dich ein Tag schon fertig macht und total verschüchtert solltest du an dir arbeiten.
Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten: 
1. Gammel die 3 Wochen ab und freue dich darauf das du in etwa 5-10 Jahren 40 Jahre lang 8 Stunden am Tag arbeiten darfst. Und die allerwenigsten Menschen finden ihren Traumjob.
2. Mach das Beste aus den 3 Wochen und frag den Menschen der für dich zuständig ist ein Loch in den Bauch und HEUCHEL zumindest interesse.
Dann machts auch gleich mehr Spass. 




> 2. Rede mit deinem Klassenlehrer und bitte ihn um eine neue Stelle.


Das kann man wohl knicken wenn es dieses 0815 3 Wochen Schulpraktikum ist. Da wirst du nicht instant was neues finden. 



> hab auch schon sehr viel gegoogelt nix gefunden


Wozu gefunden ?
Zum Berufsbild des Pharmakanten ? 
Zur Firma ? 

In beiden Fällen spuckt google eigentlich ordentliche Treffer aus.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> PS: Kommunikation ist oft der beste Weg... Ich finds immer wieder geil wie Leute leiden, sich ärgern etc und dabei könnte man einfach miteinander reden.... immer höflich und respektvoll bleiben, wenn dir der andere blöd kommt GZ hast was in der hand und dann ab in die personal abteilung damit :> denk dran, du musst nur 3 wochen dort sein, wenn dich einer wirklich hart mobbt oder dir blöd kommt, des kommt in die personal akte und könnte ihn den job, die beförderung oder sonstwas kosten :>



Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab, dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Und als kleiner Fisch im Teich (als Praktikant aus Erfahrung der Allerkleinste XD) immer schön auf Höflichkeit, Freundlichkeit und eine Prise Arschkriecherei achten, dann klappt's auch mit den Nachbarn, äh... Kollegen ^^


Mal noch ne Frage an dich, Fusselkorn:
Was hast du dir denn vorgestellt für das Praktikum? Also welche Erwartungen hattest du? (zumal es der erste Tag heute war...)


----------



## Soldier206 (10. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Besonders bei neuen Leuten musst du sofort, also das die merken.. oh oh, mit dem können wir nicht so einfach.. das ... das isn Killer.
> 
> Und wenn dir da jemand blöd kommt, musst du sagen: Das geht ganz nach oben, ganz nach oben.
> 
> ...


Damit macht er sich ja nur unbeliebt und wird zur Witzfigur ....

Tip: Du hast doch sicherlich irgendwen als Ansprechperson bekommen oder? Halt dich einfach an ihn und frag ihn ob du iwas helfen kannst oder ob er dir zeigen kann wie was geht oder er dir kurz den Betrieb zeigen kann. Falls du keine Ansprechperson hast, dann frag einfach einen der Angestellten, möglichst einen der gerade nicht zu gestresst aussieht und einen recht freundlichen eindruck macht. Wenn du wen direkt ansprichst wird er dich schon nicht ignorieren und einige sind sogar ganz froh einen Grund zu haben eine kleine Pause von der Arbeit zu haben und sich um dich zu kümmern


----------



## moehrewinger (10. Mai 2010)

Da ich mich inzwischen schon öfters in unserer Firma um Praktikanten kümmern mußte (*heul* ich bin so alt) ein paar Tipps von meiner Seite. 

Gib nicht gleich nach einem Tag auf. Ein zweiter Tag läuft meistens schon ziemlich anders ab. Viele Mitarbeiter wissen nämlich meistens selber nicht wie sie mit Praktis umgehen sollen und sagen meistens erstmal gar nix. Sei einfach normal höflich. Nichts übertreiben. Ich denke ungewohnt ist einfach der Punkt, das man im Gegensatz zur Schule nicht mit Gleichaltrigen unterwegs ist und sich deshalb etwas ausgegrenzt fühlt, vor allem wenn das dein erstes Praktikum ist. Außerdem will dir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit niemand etwas böses. Bei einem Praktikum mußt nämlich nicht nur du etwas tun, sondern auch die Firma muß dir gegenüber schon etwas Aufmerksamkeit bringen.

So wie ich das immer bisher miterlebt habe sagen die Praktis die ersten Zwei bis drei Tage kein Wort, danach tauen sie aber langsam auf, denn irgenwann merkt man schon, das die Erwachsenen auch nur Menschen sind. Was aber mit Sicherheit auf dich zukommt sind wahrscheinlich Arbeiten wie Regale aufräumen und ähnliches. Auch davon würd ich mich nicht entmutigen lassen. Hat wahrscheinlich jeder in seinem Praktikum und im 1. Lehrjahr gemacht. Man steht nämlich oft da und fragt sich: "Was zeig ich ihm/ihr jetzt am ersten Tag ohne ihn gleich zu überfordern."

Sollte wirklich alles übelst ablaufen, sprich mit deinem Lehrer. Wichtig dabei, verallgemeinere nix, ala "Die sind alle voll Sch... zu mir" sondern wenn ein Problem da ist erklär es genau.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Da ich mich inzwischen schon öfters in unserer Firma um Praktikanten kümmern mußte (*heul* ich bin so alt) ein paar Tipps von meiner Seite.
> 
> Gib nicht gleich nach einem Tag auf. Ein zweiter Tag läuft meistens schon ziemlich anders ab. Viele Mitarbeiter wissen nämlich meistens selber nicht wie sie mit Praktis umgehen sollen und sagen meistens erstmal gar nix. Sei einfach normal höflich. Nichts übertreiben. Ich denke ungewohnt ist einfach der Punkt, das man im Gegensatz zur Schule nicht mit Gleichaltrigen unterwegs ist und sich deshalb etwas ausgegrenzt fühlt, vor allem wenn das dein erstes Praktikum ist. Außerdem will dir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit niemand etwas böses. Bei einem Praktikum mußt nämlich nicht nur du etwas tun, sondern auch die Firma muß dir gegenüber schon etwas Aufmerksamkeit bringen.
> 
> ...




@Fusselkorn: Schreib doch morgen nochmal, was du jetzt gemacht hast und wie der zweite Tag gelaufen ist. Würd mich interessieren, ob dir hier irgendjemand weiterhelfen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusselkorn (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin zum Arzt gegangen weil ich mir heute morgen die seele ausm leib geko...ääh gebrochen hab


----------



## Elda (11. Mai 2010)

und wie solls weitergehen?


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Wollte ich auch grad fragen, Elda..

Ich befürchte da eher was Psychosomatisches, Fusselkorn... Hab ich auch schon gehabt...


Hast du wenigstens den Mumm gehabt, da heute Morgen anzurufen? Oder biste einfach nicht hin? Denn DAS würde deine Situation noch schlimmer machen. Wirklich besser ist es auch nicht, wenn Mama angerufen hat...


----------



## Crucial² (11. Mai 2010)

Bist mit deinen 13/14 Jahren im Buffed Forum unterwegs aber bekommst es nicht mal hin ein 3 Wöchiges Praktikum durchzustehen, dass eventuell dein ganzes Berufsleben beeinflussen kann. Und anstatt dich zusammen zu reißen, deinen Arsch hoch zu bekommen und deinen Mann zu stehen, gibst du schon am 2. Tag auf. Willst du jetzt dein ganzes Leben lang "deine Seele aus dem Leib kotzen" wenn mal was nicht so Sauber läuft?!

Übrigens: Am 2. Tag nicht zu erscheinen war Taktisch das dümmste was du tun konntest. Jetzt wird der nächste Tag wieder wie der 1. sein, wenn nicht schlimmer. Weil jetzt sind die "Kollegen" nicht nur Ignorant sondern haben schon im Vorhinein ein unschönes Bild von dir. 

Will dir keine Angst machen, aber irgendwie bist du schon selber Schuld.


----------



## Ennia (11. Mai 2010)

Crucial hat recht. Hättest du mal lieber die Zähne zusammengebissen und wärst da reinmarschiert.
Naja, außerdem versteh ich nicht, wie man vor Stehen und Nichts-tun angst haben kann... Wenn dir 6 Stunden Stehen schon zu viel sind, dann freu dich auf die Bundeswehr.


----------



## sympathisant (11. Mai 2010)

wenn man mit ner situation unzufrieden ist sollte man sie versuchen zu ändern und nicht davor wegrennen. wege die situation zu ändern, wurden ja schon n paar genannt.

wenns n schulpraktikum ist, kann man sich auch ne neue stelle suchen. und da dann 2,5 wochen jobben. alles kein thema. man muss sich nur kümmern.

wenns ne station in der ausbildung ist, sprich mit personalstelle (obwohl man dann auch zeigt, dass man nicht belastbar ist) oder steh die drei wochen durch. nur rumstehen gibts eigentlich kaum, zeig eigeninitiative und frag nach aufgaben, die du erledigen kannst. dann vergeht auch die zeit schneller.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Mai 2010)

> wenns n schulpraktikum ist, kann man sich auch ne neue stelle suchen. und da dann 2,5 wochen jobben. alles kein thema. man muss sich nur kümmern.



Also bei uns in der Schulzeit war das noch so das man da exakt 3 Wochen Zeit hatte. Wie soll man es da schaffen in ein bis zwei Tagen einen neuen Platz zu finden ?


----------



## Crucial² (11. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Also bei uns in der Schulzeit war das noch so das man da exakt 3 Wochen Zeit hatte. Wie soll man es da schaffen in ein bis zwei Tagen einen neuen Platz zu finden ?



Same here! In paar Tagen einen neuen Praktikumsplatz zu finden halte ich auch für sehr unrealistisch! Deswegen: Weitermachen; Durchhalten!


----------



## Stancer (11. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Also bei uns in der Schulzeit war das noch so das man da exakt 3 Wochen Zeit hatte. Wie soll man es da schaffen in ein bis zwei Tagen einen neuen Platz zu finden ?



Naja vor ~12 Jahren musste ich zu meiner Schulzeit auch ein Praktikum machen.
Hab damals ein Praktikum als Restaurantfachmann gemacht in einem Hotel. Die Bewerbung lief in etwa so ab :

Telefonisch :
"Ich würde gerne ein Praktikum bei ihnen machen"
"Kein Problem, wann wollen sie anfangen ?"
"So in 3 Wochen solls losgehen"
"Und da rufen sie jetzt schon an ? Ein paar Tage vorher hätte gereicht"

Wenn man sich dran setzt und innitiative zeigt ist es eigentlich kein Problem auch kurzfristig was zu kriegen. Ein Praktikant kostet einen Betrieb ja nichts (ausser er zerdeppert das halbe Inventar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und sind immer willkommene Kräfte zur Arbeitsunterstützung.

In dem Fall des TE aber sehe ich auch eher weniger Chancen noch was zu kriegen, da er schon von vorne rein eine falsche Einstellung hat. Wie andere bereits sagten solltest du erstmal lernen etwas durchzuziehen anstatt wegzulaufen !


----------



## Ogil (11. Mai 2010)

Naja - theoretisch sollten die Firmen freudig in die Luft springen, wenn sie kostenlos einen Praktikanten bekommen. In der Realitaet ist das aber nicht so. Ich weiss noch wie ich waehrend des Studiums ein Praktikum suchte und Schwierigkeiten hatte etwas zu finden. Und da hatte ich zumindest ein fast abgeschlossenes Studium. Kann mir also vorstellen, dass es ein Schueler da nicht unbedingt leichter hat...


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung, Du solltest morgen nochmal hingehn, sagen, dass Dir übel war unds Dir jetzt wieder gut geht und die Sache ist gegessen. Dann würde ich, wenn ich Dich wäre, die 3 Wochen durchstehen. 3 Wochen ist echt nicht so lange, wie Du Dir das jetzt vielleicht denkst und es kann gut sein, dass Du in diesen 3 Wochen Vieles lernen wirst. Falls Du das Gefühl hast, dass Du nur im Weg rumstehst und nichts zu tun hast, frag Deinen Vorgesetzten oder den, der Dir zugeteilt wurde, ob er Dir was zu tun geben kann.
Falls Du zu aufgeregt bist oder sowas, atme tief durch und denk über folgende Tatsachen nach:
1. Nach diesen 3 Wochen wirst Du die Leute dort vermutlich eh nie wieder sehen, ausser, Du wirst später mal dort arbeiten, aber das wäre dann ja frühstens in 5 Jahren, wenn ich recht gelesen habe, da kennt Dich dann eh keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Das Praktikum ist nicht da, um Dich zu schikanieren. Wenn die Leute grad wenig Zeit für Dich haben ist das zwar ärgerlich, aber so ist das halt ab und zu im Berufsleben. Lass Dich dadurch nicht stressen, sondern versuchs auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen.
3. Von diesem Praktikum hängt der Rest Deines Lebens *NICHT* ab, also sieh das Ganze nicht so verbissen. Du sollst einfach ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln und danach ist der ganze Spuk auch schon wieder vorbei. Sieh es als Deinen persönlichen Schulausflug an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Mai 2010)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> [...]


Willkommen im realen Leben! Entweder du hättest dich eher um deinen Praktikumsplatz gekümmert, dann hätteste bestimmt auch was gefunden, was dir Spaß macht. Oder du stehst jetzt dazu, hörst auf rumzuflennen und ziehst das durch.

Tante Edith meint grad: Eine weitere Option haste noch. Einfach aufgeben und das Handtuch werfen. Ist am einfachsten.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Wenn dir 6 Stunden Stehen schon zu viel sind, dann freu dich auf die Bundeswehr.



Wofür gibts den Zivildienst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wie gesagt, langsam hab ich auch eher das Gefühl, du hast einfach keinen Bock auf das Praktikum. Und das merken die Leute natürlich. Und für die ist es dann einfacher, ihre Arbeit alleine zu machen, weil du, wenn du dich nich einbringst bzw. nich interessierst, eher ein Klotz am Bein als eine Hilfe bist. Ich kenn das mit Praktis nämlich auch, denen ich nach zwei Tagen einfach sag "Hock dich hin, ich mach schon", weil sie die Arbeit, die ich ihnen schon zehnmal gezeigt hab, immer noch nicht verstanden konnten bzw. eher wollten. Und wie gesagt, wenn du keinen Bock hast, wird das natürlich registriert und darauf reagiert.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Telefonisch :
> "Ich würde gerne ein Praktikum bei ihnen machen"
> "Kein Problem, wann wollen sie anfangen ?"
> "So in 3 Wochen solls losgehen"
> "Und da rufen sie jetzt schon an ? Ein paar Tage vorher hätte gereicht"


Pustekuchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte damals die zweifelhafte Ehre gehabt ein Praktikum in der städtischen Apotheke zu machen. Einer Eingebung folgend habe ich aber drei Wochen vor Praktikumsbeginn mal bei den interessanten Orten angerufen und nur durch Glück noch eine Stelle in einer KFZ-Werkstatt bekommen. Also früh planen ist besser als spät dumm aus der Wäsche schauen.


----------



## Stancer (11. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Wofür gibts den Zivildienst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Praktikum bei der Bundeswehr gibt es übrigens auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ich auf Einzelkämpferlehrgang in Hammelburg war (bin ja beim Bund) waren sogar 2 Praktikanten da. Der eine 13 und der andere 15 und die haben alles mitgemacht was ging. Auch 16 Std Märsche. Sie hatten allerdings leere Rucksäcke, zumindest solange bis sich der Praktikant in unserer Gruppe anbot morgens extra Wasserflaschen einzupacken, da es immer recht knapp bemessen wurde. War quasi unser Wasserträger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur durch den 9°C kalten Fluss durften sie nicht schwimmen und nachts im Wald draussen bleiben auch nur eingeschränkt.

Hab ihn dann auch mal gefragt warum man ausgerechnet ein Praktikum in Hammelburg machen will (Infanterieschule der Bundeswehr, sehr böse da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und er kam irgendwo ausm Norden oder so.
"Man will ja was von der Bundeswehr sehen" kam dann als Antwort. Und nein es war kein Rambo-Verschnitt oder so, sondern ein ganz normaler Junge aber mit ner super Einstellung ! Er war sogar enttäuscht, das er nicht durch den kalten Fluss gehen durfte obwohl er gesehen hat wie wir uns im Wasser den Arsch abgefroren haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2010)

Bei grossen Firmen, wie bei einer Herstellung von Medikamenten oder Chemikalien oder sonst was auch immer, muss man sich schon ein ganzes Jahr vorher erkundigen bei dem Unternehmen, ob noch ein Praktikumsplatz frei ist. Bei anderen Laeden wie Real, Toom Baumarkt, reicht 1 Woche oder 1-2 Tage vorher.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Mai 2010)

Ich hab schon einige Praktika hinter mir... eines als Vermesser (=Beamten) Bin morgens reingekommen ala "Was machen wir heute?" "..... Ach weiß net..... wir haben nur bis zum Mittag, da lohnt sich's garnet so recht was anzufangen....."


----------



## Tikume (11. Mai 2010)

Mit das schlimmste ist wohl wirklich rumsitzen oder stehen ohne etwas zu tun zu haben.
In dem Fall würde ich auch empfehlen die Leute da mal anzusprechen.

Wenn Dir partout keiner Aufgaben geben will nimm Dir ein dickes Buch mit.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Praktikum bei der Bundeswehr gibt es übrigens auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Find ich gut. Kumpel von mir macht jetz auch SaZ und ihm gefällt's. Für mich wär nix, bin aber auch ne Frau und noch dazu unsportlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei manchen Jungs, die dann den Zivi bei uns machen (bin ja im Rettungsdienst, erfordert auch ein GEWISSES Maß an Disziplin...), denk ich mir auch, die hätten lieber mal zum Bund gehen sollen...


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei grossen Firmen, wie bei einer Herstellung von Medikamenten oder Chemikalien oder sonst was auch immer, muss man sich schon ein ganzes Jahr vorher erkundigen bei dem Unternehmen, ob noch ein Praktikumsplatz frei ist. Bei anderen Laeden wie Real, Toom Baumarkt, reicht 1 Woche oder 1-2 Tage vorher.


Faustregel: Umso weniger Anspruch man an sich und seinen Praktikumsplatz hat, umso später wird sich gekümmert.

Kenn das auch noch aus meiner Schulzeit, dass wir (glaube) ~3 Monate vorher Bescheid bekommen haben, dass vom X. bis Y. Betriebspraktika sind und wir uns kümmern sollen.


----------



## Erz1 (11. Mai 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Praktikum bei der Bundeswehr gibt es übrigens auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Norden! XD
Nja. Bei uns aus der Klasse will einer bei der Marine Praktikum machen. 
Mein Praktikum ist in einer Schule - und ich hab von einigen auch gehört, dass sie schon beim Vorstellungsgespräch schief angeguckt wurden - aber was anderes hab ich bei denen auch nciht erwartet, wie die sich geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Norden! XD
> Nja. Bei uns aus der Klasse will einer bei der Marine Praktikum machen.
> Mein Praktikum ist in einer Schule - und ich hab von einigen auch gehört, dass sie schon beim Vorstellungsgespräch schief angeguckt wurden - aber was anderes hab ich bei denen auch nciht erwartet, wie die sich geben
> 
> ...


Ohne mich jemals damit befasst oder mir auch nur annähernd drüber Gedanken gemacht zu haben: Gibts sowas wie ne richtige Deutsche Marine überhaupt (also so wie man sich halt ne Marine vorstellt mit Kampfschiffen, Flugzeugträgern, etc)?


----------



## Manowar (12. Mai 2010)

Klaro haben wir ne Marine :>


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Klaro haben wir ne Marine :>


Ok ^^ tjo naja schimpft mich Banause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber BTT: @Fusselkorn: Wie geht das jetzt weiter bei Dir? Bist Du heute nochmal hingegangen? Also falls ja wirds mit der Antwort wohl noch ne Weile dauern ^^


----------



## shadow24 (12. Mai 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ohne mich jemals damit befasst oder mir auch nur annähernd drüber Gedanken gemacht zu haben: Gibts sowas wie ne richtige Deutsche Marine überhaupt (also so wie man sich halt ne Marine vorstellt mit Kampfschiffen, Flugzeugträgern, etc)?



Flugzeugträger natürlich nicht,aber hier mal die BW-Seite der Deutschen Marine...
(allerdings hast du doch bestimmt aus den Medien mitbekommen,das wir deutsche Schiffe da unten vor Somalia laufen lassen...Piraten und so
http://www.bundeswehr.de/portal/a/bwde/kcxml/04_Sj9SPykssy0xPLMnMz0vM0Y_QjzKLd443sfQESYGYxgEh-pEwsaCUVH1fj_zcVH1v_QD9gtyIckdHRUUABrquZQ!!/delta/base64xml/L3dJdyEvd0ZNQUFzQUMvNElVRS82X0NfM1NV

ist zwar offtopic,aber weil du auch gerne hilfst wollte ich dir die Infos nicht vorenthalten


btt:also Fussel hat sich bis jetzt nicht wiedre gemeldet...wäre natürlich interessant gewesen zu erfahren ob er Ratschläge von hier genutzt hat...gut fand ich einen Vorposter hier,der ihm auch geschrieben hat da er selber auch mal was tun sollte und nicht da hin geht udn dann erwartet das sich die ganze Welt um ihn dreht...
ich hatte auch schon einige Praktikanten bei mir sitzen udn fand es immer sehr viel entspannter wenn derjenige auch selbst Interesse gezeigt hat,als wenn man ihn was erklärt und der schaut die ganze Zeit nur auf die Uhr wann die nächste Pause ist...Eigeninitiative(wie auch z.B. sich rechtzeitig um Dinge wie z.B.Praktikumsplatz kümmern) hat noch niemanden geschadet.Desinteresse dagegen schon vielen...


----------



## Thrainan (12. Mai 2010)

Also es ist manchmal auch schwer einem Praktikanten Arbeit zu geben, man weiß nicht was der kann, nicht jede Arbeit ist für ungelernte brauchbar und so weiter. Da musst du der Sche einfach etwas Zeit geben, das war bei mir nicht anders. 
Früher fand ich Praktika auch total bescheiden udn wollte es später besser machen, erwische mich heute aber auch dabei Praktikanten nicht immer ordentlich zu versorgen. 
Falls du nicht alzu schüchtern bist, frag einfach ab und an mal jemand, ob du ihm helfen kannst. Und wenn das nicht hilft mit ein paar Stunden Abstand einfach nochmal. Und wenn das garnicht geht, nimm dir was zu lesen mit. Bei einem Praktikum bin ich vor 10 Jahren auch garnicht klargekommen. Hab mich dann mit nem Buch in die Ecke gesetzt und meinen Spaß gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War sicherlich nicht die feine englische art, aber irgendwo sind die Arbeitgeber dann auch selber Schuld.


----------



## Pymonte (13. Mai 2010)

Also ne Phamrafirma hat sicherlich einige Interessante aufgaben. Frag die Leute mal, ob du was für sie pipettieren kannst (das zeigt 1. Interesse und 2. lernst du noch was... außerdem vergeht die Zeit). Einfach 50mal Wasser oder sowas vorpipettieren für den nächsten Schritt dürfte immer gehen. Vielleicht kannst du auch an einem PC aushelfen, irgendwelche Analysen durchführen. Da muss man heutzutage auch nicht viel mehr machen als ein Eppi/ne Küvette in ein Gerät zu stellen und start zu drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und saubermachen kann man sicherlich auch immer irgendwas. Oder Dinge wegheften. Und zur Not fragst du eben, ob du irgendjemanden aushelfen kannst, da findet sich sicherlich auch jemand.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2010)

Glaube für den TE hat sich das Thema erledigt. Hat schließlich schon keine drei Tage mehr vorbeigeschaut.


----------



## Ogil (13. Mai 2010)

Wahrscheinlich haben die Kollegen ihre boesen Blicke in die Tat umgesetzt und mit jeder Packung "generisches Medikament" bekommt man nun einen kleinen Teil Praktikant...


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2010)

Ogil, der war gut XD

Aber Pymonte, die Ideen fand ich gut... Und das mit den Analysen stimmt voll und ganz, läuft ja eh meistens nur noch so ab wie im KH die BGA... Röhrchen dranstöpseln, Start drücken, Zettel abreißen und zum nächsten Arzt (in dem Fall Pharmakant XD) rennen und mit dem Zettel rumwedeln ^^


----------



## RaDon27 (13. Mai 2010)

Na, irgendwo kann ich ihn verstehn. Praktikum is nunma sacklangweilig und in gewissem Maße auch "von der Schule aufgezwängt". Das einzige was man da machen kann, is sich tatsächlich nen Platz zu suchen, mit dem man was anfangen kann. Bei mir persönlich wäre es irgendwas in Richtung IT. Systemelektronik oder Netzwerktechnik. Wobei das eh mittlerweile rum is, bin jetz bald im 3. Lehrjahr als Fachinformatiker, hihi.

Irgendjemand hats ja schon gesagt, da hilft fast nur heucheln. Denk dir einfach "leckt mich einfach alle" aber heuchel den Leuten was vor. Hab ich in meinen Praktika (9. und 12. Klasse) auch gemacht. Im 12er Praktikum wurde ich zwar darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mit meiner Einstellung, Dinge nicht ganz so ernsthaft anzugehen kritisiert, aber ich dacht mir "Hey! Wayne intressierts? Das is nich mein Ding was ich hier mach! Werd ich später garantiert nich machen, war halt so nach dem Motto "ich muss es machen, das heißt aber nicht, dass ichs mit vollstem Eifer verfolgen muss". Das is sone leichte Gradwanderung die man da machen muss. Wenn man keine Lust hat: Net unbedingt voll raushängen lassen, aber eben zeigen, dass es irgendwo nen Zwang is, den man auferlegt bekommen hat.

@Inredhel: Du musst bei Zivis aber bedenken, dass du 9 Monate (wohl nurnoch 6 bald) gezwungen wirst, dein Leben zu vergeuden. du verlierst als junger Mann einfach mal so nen Jahr, weil Vater Staat meint, dich gängeln und erziehen zu müssen. Das isn ziemliches Reizthema bei mir. Ich hab noch Glück, weil ich Katastrophenschutz machen kann (6 Jahre verpflichtet, dafür nur dreima im Monat in die Feuerwehr dackeln). Aber sonst find ich sowas wie "WehrPFLICHT" mittlerweile als Altlast ausm Mittelalter, als die Fürsten und Könige meinten, billige junge, verpflichtete Männer zu verheizen wäre bessser, als nen teuer bezahltes stehendes Heer in die Schlacht zu schicken.

Aber lassen wir das, es geht ja um Fussel, der sich mittlerweile zurückgezogen hat. Vllt hat er ja aus Angst wirklich nen Magenriss oder so?


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2010)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> @Inredhel: Du musst bei Zivis aber bedenken, dass du 9 Monate (wohl nurnoch 6 bald) gezwungen wirst, dein Leben zu vergeuden. du verlierst als junger Mann einfach mal so nen Jahr, weil Vater Staat meint, dich gängeln und erziehen zu müssen. Das isn ziemliches Reizthema bei mir. Ich hab noch Glück, weil ich Katastrophenschutz machen kann (6 Jahre verpflichtet, dafür nur dreima im Monat in die Feuerwehr dackeln). Aber sonst find ich sowas wie "WehrPFLICHT" mittlerweile als Altlast ausm Mittelalter, als die Fürsten und Könige meinten, billige junge, verpflichtete Männer zu verheizen wäre bessser, als nen teuer bezahltes stehendes Heer in die Schlacht zu schicken.
> 
> Aber lassen wir das, es geht ja um Fussel, der sich mittlerweile zurückgezogen hat. Vllt hat er ja aus Angst wirklich nen Magenriss oder so?



Ich versteh es ja, dass die Zivildienstleistenden nicht unbedingt die Motiviertesten sind - Ich hab an manchen Arbeitstagen im Klinikverlegungsdienst auch genügend Faulheit an den Tag gelegt.
Aber im Rettungsdienst geht es eben nicht darum, sich eine schöne Zeit zu machen, sondern um Menschenleben. Und da kann ich einen uninteressierten, faulen Kollegen beim besten Willen nicht gebrauchen, auch wenn er zu den 9 Monaten gezwungen wurde.

Und was den Magen"riss" angeht... *augenroll* So schnell kriegt man dann auch keine Magenruptur, höchstens ein Geschwür, welches bei einem 13jährigen Bub aber auch nicht wirklich auftritt.

Würd mich aber trotzdem interessieren, was nun draus geworden ist!


----------



## Seph018 (14. Mai 2010)

Hmm er hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.
..RIP Fusselkorn


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Ach ist ja nett. Kannst man bei mir vorbeikommen und in meinem ehemaligen Praktikum anfangen. 8 Stunden lang PC's durch ne ewig großé Firma schleppen <3


----------



## Stancer (14. Mai 2010)

"Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre" fällt mir da nun spontan ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

